# to head



## jancho

How to say "to head" in Finnish language? (in soccer), I am interested in the verb

suggestion: löytää pallo kanssa pää


----------



## DrWatson

Your suggestion is just words in a row with no apparent relation to each other, unfortunately.

*pukata* is normally used as the verb, the corresponding noun (head-butt, header) is *pukkaus*


----------



## Perkele

These are more common:
to head: puskea
a header: pusku


----------



## Emanresu

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but from a English persons standpoint, would this work with "pukata"+ essive... 

*pukatana = As head of.... a major corporation

*


----------



## Perkele

You can't say that. It doesn't even sound like Finnish (very unlikely to have 4 two-letter syllables in a non-compound word). Furthermore, in your phrase 'As head of', head is not a verb but a noun.

To clarify:
to head (in soccer): pukata, puskea
a header (in soccer): pukkaus, pusku
---
a head: pää

If you wanted to translate 'As head of family' directly, you'd say 'perheen päänä'. It is used but not that often. Apart from that, I can't find any sensible use for 'päänä'.


----------

